# Wainwright's Coast to Coast



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Late this afternoon, the doorbell rang, and it was Mr. Delivery Man with an Amazon parcel. It was Wainwright's Pictorial Guide No. 7 (we already had the first 6), and "A Coast to Coast Walk".

Going through the C-t-C, it comes out at 190 miles in total, in 12 sections.

Anyone done this walk, using a motorhome as a base?

It might be a fun thing to do over winter - plan this walk, finding campsites, looking at logistics. The challenge awaits!

Gerald


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi gerald,

I have been looking at the Coast to Coast also. Logistically a little difficult using one of the specialized bus and baggage transport services to travel backwards each day then commence the days walk back to the days base then travel forward to the next stopover and repart the process the next day

a lot of places are not close to campsites so I think some wild camping might be the order of the day and that long daylight hours are needed to achieve travel and the days walk

i would certainly be interested in your thoughts

cheers


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Barry

Thanks for the response.

Some of AW's sections are 19, 20, and 23 miles long. My thoughts are that with a dog, and the transport / moving the van, these might be a bit too long for a single day's walk, especially over variable terrain.

What I'm going to have to do is to get a map spread out, pinpoint some campsites, and see how it can be split up.

We're going to do the same thing with the fell walks over the winter too. There was some information posted here from Broom (and others) about 'Wainwrights' within striking distance of campsites, but in the Lakes, I suspect there are more camping places than on the C-t-C.

As you say, a bit of wild camping here and there could well provide a solution - maybe camping in a mid section.

So you start at A, walk to B, transport back to A, travel to C and wildcamp.

Next morning, you get transport back to B, carry on from where you left off, walk to C, and wildcamp again. The only problem would be leaving the van in a wild camping place. Might be OK in a village car park or something.

It looks like we might need to go up there and do a recce first - spend a couple of days finding good places to park the van and to overnight.. What fun!

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just using the excellent interactive map on UKcampsite, there seems to be a few places en route.

As an example: >> click <<

Time for bed, I think. More thoughts tomorrow.

Gerald


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

You are right about long days especially the fells which is why we thought about going backwards each day so we arrived "home"each night

here is the sherpa link
http://www.sherpavan.com/trails/coast_to_coast.asp

I am planning our italy trip at pres which begins in three weeks and away for 6 so I am a little off piste but C to c is something we both want to do.

I will look forward to exploring this one further.

gnight


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Gerald, I have completed the coast to coast walk, we had 2 cars and a caravan.
Found the nearest camp site and used it as a base for 2 or 3 nights then moved on to the next. It did require a lot of driving miles but it was convenient for the walk.
Taking 2 vehicles does allow you to be independant of public transport.
Drop one off at the end of the days walk then drive round to the start.
Though we did cause concern on one section, :lol: having dropped a vehicle off early in a small hamlet, we were surprised to be confronted at days end by some worried residents. They thought we were up to no good and hiding a getaway vehicle, etc :lol: .
Some of the sections are tough, I believe one of our days totalled 28 miles!
If I can find the book, I'll post you some more info re sections and mileages, cheers for now, Paul.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

musicbus said:


> You are right about long days especially the fells which is why we thought about going backwards each day so we arrived "home"each night


That's probably a good idea.



musicbus said:


> here is the sherpa link
> http://www.sherpavan.com/trails/coast_to_coast.asp


Good link, with some useful information. Thanks.



Lambo said:


> Hi Gerald, I have completed the coast to coast walk, we had 2 cars and a caravan. Found the nearest camp site and used it as a base for 2 or 3 nights then moved on to the next. It did require a lot of driving miles but it was convenient for the walk.


Hi Paul

Yes, car(s) and caravan sounds a good way to do it. I suppose we can look into towing a car on a trailer, but that would be a bit of a pain, moving on every couple of nights.

Thanks for the info.

Gerald


----------



## 118999 (Dec 26, 2008)

hi there,
we are currently doing the coast to coast walk with penny peugeot (autosleeper) we are at ingleby cross ( osmotherly actually a great campsite called cote ghyll, it even has a bath cost of £1 which when your feet and legs feel like mine is lovely, and wi fi ) now and have three days walking left to do. we started on tuesday 15th september and it has been great fun although sometimes a logistical nightmare but we've managed thus far. public transport was ok in the lakes we prefered to get the buses in the morning and walk to our van. we wild camped at cleator, ennerdale water, patterdale, grasmere, shap, orton, richmond, bolton on swale ( which i wouldn't recommend as when we woke up it was the car park for the cemetary. Some of the days have been extremely long. butt because we didn't pre book accommodation we could take days off when we wanted. The bus service now that we're into October is looking poor (across the north yorkshire moors) so we might have to get a taxi for the next bit .but the end is in sight. Good luck and if you've any questions i'll gladly answer them.
sharon


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

next year my wife and a few of her friends are doing the west highland walk over 5 days for charity (5 x 20 mile walks over hills/mountains)

http://www.west-highland-way.co.uk/theroute.asp

I have threatened to take the MH up an meet them everyday at the end of their days walk - all cosey, drinking a beer, and watching TV - they threatened to kill me

Good luck in your trip - I'm not sure if I'm envious that you have time to do it - or happy that I'm not doing it !


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

C to C is on my list as well (just after round the Baltic coast)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

roony39 said:


> Good luck and if you've any questions i'll gladly answer them.


Hi Sharon

Thanks so much for posting to this thread. I'll get my maps out later and see where you've been staying. I thought that a bit of wild camping would be involved.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Of course if a group of us were doing it at the same time - like an extended meet


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm a solo motorhomer and I like to get around on my pushbike (nothing too strenuous) and I really like to walk.

It's always a bit of a problem when walking and trying to have a route that gets you back to your mh.

I now use a cunning plan  It takes a little planning but I've found it very well worth the effort.

I choose a walk, the end of which is within cycling distance from my next camp site, drop the bike off at a suitable spot at the end of the walk, drive the mh to the campsite and then walk to the bike and cycle back. I know that sounds all very complicated but it's not really.
Of course there's a chance that, despite the padlocks, the bike might get nicked but it's not an expensive one - I could live with that.

Not sure if you could use a similar plan, especially with more people involved, to complete the coast to coast.


----------



## henry5 (May 7, 2008)

*coast to coast*

Hi all
The wife and I completed the coast to coast some fifteen years ago with the aid of a car and a moterhome.
The plan is to drive the car forward to the start of the days walk and walk back to the moterhome.Then you drive the moterhome to the car or leave the car where you left it and take the moterhome to the start of the next days walk and walk back to the car . not foregetting your car keys camping wild works well if you cannot find a campsite in the area.carparks and pub carparks with the landlords consent after a few pints We always use this system and have now completed the southwest coast path 630 miles the Thames path 180miles the Pembrokeshire coast path 180 miles The Offas **** path 180 miles The Peddars way 80 miles The Dales way 80 miles and The Ridgeway path 80 miles .So we know it works .If you need any advice feel free to p.m me.We hope you all enjoy your walking as much as we do

Janet &Ray


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Gerald

How henry5 suggests is the way to do it, we have done all the sections but not in one go., some bit are tedious.

If you want to try a long walk prior to the coast to coast try the Dales Way would recommend that the wife and her friend are doing it on there own spring of next year.

Wainwright in the lakes, for a starter stay at Caravan Club CL at Patterdale Hall, 10 peaks from the site. find the site on your map and plan from there. start small until you get the feel for it.

Any questions just ask

Just got back from walking in the North Yorkshire Moors stayed at a CL in Cropton, some good easy walks from the site.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Broom

I wondered when you'd happen along :wink:

Yes, some Wainwrights will be done, and the Dales Way is a good idea. Down South, we've got more of the coastal path we need to do. We also happened upon some walks in Constable Country, which is nearer to us.

So much walking, so little time :roll: 

The logistics for the coast to coast might be too much for us, for the moment. But, as you suggest, we'll start small-ish  

Thanks, everyone, for their input.

Gerald


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Me and the Mrs did the C to C before our motorhome days (fantastic route) we used Youth Hostels and B&Bs, also done Pennine Way, Wolds way and Dales way. Would be too complicated for us to try one using MH, so we tend to just do circulars walks if we are on walking holiday nowadays.
I suppose ideally having a support driver is easiest way, but our van is just 2 berth.
I am thinking of having a go at the Coast to Coast cycle route though (you up for it Tonyt?) with the mrs as support driver.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> I am thinking of having a go at the Coast to Coast cycle route though (you up for it Tonyt?) with the mrs as support driver.


I'd be very much up for that - didn't know there was such a thing.
Are we talking about some time next year? Keep me posted please.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I think there's a route from Whitehaven to Sunderland which has lots of off road sections (including Keilder) for the mountain bikers amongst us.
Spring/summer would be a lot more fun (for supporters as well as riders), I think there could be others on here interested, but perhaps a new thread should be started, rather than hi-jacking this one. Sorry


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Gerald,
We live on the C2C path way - if you're really stuck you can stay on the drive - (might cost you a pint :wink: )
I've walked & cycled the route (before MH days) and am fairly sure it's nearly all campsite / Wild Camp connectable. 
I regularly take groups up onto the fells & would be happy to offer my services as a guide for those wishing to bag a few peaks.
As said by Broom, we're just back from Patterdale Hall - an excellent base for a variety of walks. Would also recommend Great Langdale NT site - rumour has it they'll be taking booking from next year
This link might help with plans;

Wainwrights Map

Any questions just ask,

Kelvyn


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

*coast to coast - reviving and old thread*

Any more experiences of doing the Coast to Coast in a motorhome?


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

bump ...


----------



## Seamusg97 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Wildcamping*

Hi All,

This is my first post on Motorhomefacts - hopefully the first many!
I'm thinking of doing the CTC with Mrs SeamusG and our two teenage girls next summer. I've read Wainwright's original book and the modern guidebooks and it seems to be a delightful journey.

I'm a great fan of wildcamping and aires when in Europe and was hoping to take the same approach to the CTC, mixed up with a few campsites along the way in order to do the usual washing etc.

The plan is to park up at the start of each day's walk and take one of the shuttle services back afterwards before moving on to the next place.

I'll be travelling from overseas so I won't be able to recce any of the towns/hamlets/villages beforehand to see which are suitable for wildcamping.

If anybody can recommend good parking / camping places I would be very grateful.

Thanks in advance,
SeamusG


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Seamus,

Welcome to MHF! As this is such an old thread, you would probably be more likely to get a response if you started a new thread under UK Touring.

Regards, Caulkhead


----------



## Seamusg97 (Jan 11, 2015)

Will do - Thanks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't even go there

I've done all of his Lakeland walks

Never done the coast to coast 

And now it's too late

If you can do it

A tent would be the best way

And if you do

Think of me each day

Lay a stone

And really enjoy it

Now I'm sad

Aldra


----------

